# selling eggs



## mink (Feb 10, 2005)

the store down in our small town sells eggs for 1.99 . i put up a sign for fresh eggs 2 weeks ago and havent sold a single one . funny thing when the hens started to lay a month ago my grand-daughter would give evreyone who came to visit a dozen and they always took them for free. seems like the people here think because we have a small farm we should give them away. any others run into this problem? im paying 24 dollars for a 100 pound of laying mash , id just like to make a little to help the feed bill.


----------



## wmsff (Jun 10, 2010)

I too put a sign up and got no one. 
What I did was take mine to my daughters swim group and sold them there. 
Do the grandkids have an activity you can take them to? 

You may try CL if you have a lot of hens. You probably know that NY allows the sale of up to 1000 dozen W/O a permit. 

Good luck


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2012)

Several years ago, I hatched off a bunch of chicks for an inlaw that never came to get them. The following spring, I had probably 80 hens laying. Not only did I end up giving away eggs, but I also had to wash them, and deliver them too. People would call wondering when I was going to bring them some more eggs. They would save their egg cartons from the eggs they had bought at the store for me to fill up for them. But nobody wanted to pay for them, even when I priced them below the grocery store price.


----------



## old school (Aug 26, 2012)

I don't mind helping out but you are not entitled to give away your labor of love.


----------



## praieri winds (Apr 16, 2010)

can you ad that the eggs are from all natural feed and free ranged maybe that would get some of the health nuts to buy some


----------



## mtnviewfarms (Apr 18, 2011)

Getting $$ for the eggs produced by your hens requires 'marketing savvy' and lots of 'educating the public' and promoting 'REAL' Free Range / Cage Free / Farm Fresh Eggs VS commercially produced 'erroniously labeled eggs'.

Should we have to do all this just so we can 'supplement' our increasingly costly poultry feed costs due to the shortages and high cost of grains and corn? 

Of course not! 

Unfortunately the 'big agri-business machine' to which commercial egg producers belong are able to hoodwink the seemingly ever-gullible public into believing that their eggs advertised and marketed as having been laid by 'cage free - free range birds' ACTUALLY ARE WHEN IN MOST CASES THEY ARE DEFINITELY NOT.

Since the USDA and majority of State Department of Agriculture are 'beholding' and dependent on the commercial interests ( due to the amount of campaign support they give as well as the revenues from the sales of their prouducts ) they 'fold' and sign off on and allow to pass, the empty non-specific regulations regarding how these 'terms' are defined, interpreted and implemented by growers which often results in less than humane conditions for the animals as well as not providing the 'public' with what they believe they are actually getting.

Cage Free on a commercial basis is usually thousands of hens crowded wing to wing on the floor of a huge chicken house where all they have room to do is eat and lay eggs - not move around much if at all. According to the USDA guidelines this can and IS called, labeled and sold as 'cage free' eggs in retail stores. I know this for fact as I live in north GA which is the 'chicken/egg' capital of the South and several of our neighbors and acquaintances run and own these commercial chicken houses.

Same goes for USDA guidelines for the term 'free range' - to USDA it only means that they 'have access to' the outdoors - this can be a tiny little door out to a yard that is only able to support several birds when indeed thousands reside in the commercial house. Current USDA guidelines also give the grower full discretion as to when, during what conditions and how the birds will have 'access to the outdoors'. Often this ends up being 'NEVER'. 

I raise heritage breeds of poultry and sell my REAL FARM FRESH FREE RANGE CAGE FREE LARGE BROWN GRADE A EGGS both directly from my small homestead/farm and also at two local farmers markets in my area that operate from the first of April through October every year. 

In my State, Georgia, An individual who wishes to sell their eggs publicly at a farmers mkt is required to obtain a Candling License/Certificate which is earned after attending a 1/2 day long class and passing tests - all of which is provided free of charge by the GA Dept. of Agriculture. I do have this license so can 'legally' sell my eggs at mkts as well as directly to the public from my farm. I offer my eggs at $4 per dozen and sell out early at every market
I attend.

I go to great lengths and spend a lot of time to publicize and educate the public about the quality and superior health benefits to be gained by the consumer from chossing and eating my farm produced eggs VS commercial eggs - I place FREE ads on Craigslist, GA free.com, ebay local and a site that my local TV station also offers at no cost. I am also registered on, annually contritube to, and have pages on both Local Harvest.Org and Real Time Farms.com - both sites have a primary objective and purpose of increasing awareness of the public of the benefits &#8211; both to our health as well as the boost it gives to local economies - when local foods, produce, meat and eggs as well as Artisan Farm Produced Products are purchased and in pointing the way to where these resources can be accessed locally in their area.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

We have never put up a sign. DH takes them to work and people leave "donations" and empty egg cartons. Soon, people were asking him to bring them. We give eggs to a couple of our neighbors. They in turn told other neighbors how good our eggs were and other neighbors started buying eggs from us. We won't get rich off of them, but what we sell brings in enough to buy feed for the chickens and our goats.


----------



## Uncle JD (Dec 1, 2010)

Shalom,

Great post MtViewFarms. You are absolutely right about the Government piece. Seems like they "hijack" everything. When "organic" came out, they hijacked it and put a their own definition to it. The bottom line is, advertising savvy is key, and a great product is the most important. We are in drought stricken Southwest Oklahoma, and we easily get 4 dollars per dozen and we do not apologize for the price. There are farms all around us that sell for 1.50, or 2.00, but we charge 4. But, anyone is allowed to come to our farm an look at anything they want, 365 days per year. In my opinion, that helps with the price. 

Blessings,

jd


----------



## mtnviewfarms (Apr 18, 2011)

Hello JD - The drought in OK must be TERRIBLE. We've had so much rain in
the south lately - wish we could send you some.

I agree - I NEVER apologize for my $4 per dozen price. I have many fellow vendors at the mkts where I sell that continue to sell theirs for $3 dozen.

When someone does ask the difference I honestly tell them that my poultry
are 'heritage' educate them about what a non-hybredized 'real' chicken is
and that each of their eggs are a little different vs. the golden comet eggs of
my fellow vendors that look like they were 'manufactured' they are so alike.

My 'regulars' LOVE and APPRECIATE learning about heritage poultry as well as 
enjoying the health benefits of my hens yummy eggs. Our hens eat organic
forage from around our gardens, berrry orchard and property as well as getting
premium layer ration AND I supplement their diet with daily 'treats' of Black Oil
Sunflower Seed and Organic Golden Flax Seed which increases the Healthful
Levels of Omega 3 and 6 Fatty Acids in their eggs. ( of course that fact is
prominently displayed and highlighted in my marketing ads - lol! )

My 'primary' thing is formulating, making and selling my handmade and totally
natural lines of face and body care products formulated specifically for the
unique nutritional requirements of maturing skin. I have been making and selling my skin care products ( actually more a hobby than any business )
locally for over 10 years and have only been 'doing' chickens for the last two
years but find that the same clients who highly value my natural botanical/nature based skin care also want and make more healthful food choices which leads them to keep purchasing my $4 per dozen eggs.

MVF


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

My very serious advice is to cut back on the chickens until you are producing what your family eats and no more.

My experience with the general population is that they will not make a special trip or go out of their way for anything. So unless you are selling eggs within a few feet of their regular route to work, they won't buy.

If you have enough eggs to pay for a table at the farmer's market, you can sell fresh eggs.

If you do a lot of marketing, you can sell fresh eggs.

I used to be able to sell duck eggs because the only other source was to get them shipped in by mail from California. That is no longer true and nobody will drive out far enough to get to my house to buy eggs.

Unless you are making a profit on eggs sold, every dozen you sell at a loss increases the price per dozen that you are paying for eggs for your own family.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

Adding this: if you are producing more eggs than your family can eat, I suggest you get a pig and feed the eggs to the pig instead of giving the eggs away.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

I have been feeding eggs back to my chickens for quite a while.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

Just on the news that there is no difference in organic products and non organic.
Nutrition is the same and the risks of exposure to chemicals is about the same.
Not worth the price difference.


----------



## Buffy in Dallas (May 10, 2002)

pancho said:


> Just on the news that there is no difference in organic products and non organic.
> Nutrition is the same and the risks of exposure to chemicals is about the same.
> Not worth the price difference.


I wonder what corporation paid for that "study".

Here's the scientific proof. The Chicken and Egg Page


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

Buffy in Dallas said:


> I wonder what corporation paid for that "study".
> 
> Here's the scientific proof. The Chicken and Egg Page


Look at the study you posted. They tested a total of 84 eggs to come up with their data.


----------



## Buffy in Dallas (May 10, 2002)

Meet Real Free-Range Eggs

That was the second study they did. They also cite six others that show similar results. 

&#8226; 1/3 less cholesterol
&#8226; 1/4 less saturated fat
&#8226; 2/3 more vitamin A
&#8226; 2 times more omega-3 fatty acids
&#8226; 3 times more vitamin E
&#8226; 7 times more beta carotene


----------



## idigbeets (Sep 3, 2011)

One of the things noted in that recent Stanford Med Study is that organic meat sources ARE lower in anti biotic resistant bacteria... less superbugs. 

The nutritional content of produce however can vary quite a bit. The Stanford study said there was no appreciable difference. I don't dispute that fact. Nor do I dispute that organics are typically lower in pesticides/herbicides.

I think the more important aspects of nutritious food should be, where, how was it grown? Buying food that is grown close to one's home keeps dollars in the local economy, supports one's neighbors. That $10 pays the local farmer directly, far more than the 15% or less that the farmer gets when selling to larger wholesalers. Local food is fresher, stores longer, looks better, tastes better imo. 

There are all kinds of studies out there, this recent Stanford analyzed a couple hundred.. not sure who's money was supporting this medical school study.


----------



## mommathea (May 27, 2009)

We've never had to advertise, put up a sign or anything. All of our egg sales are word of mouth. I do not deliver. They must come to the house. And I'm turning people away because more people want eggs than we have available. 
And it doesn't matter what price I charge. Once you find a couple 'special' people to buy and brag about your eggs...


----------



## Frenchy (Sep 28, 2005)

_I sell eggs at $2.00 a dozen ...... I have several folks from my ma's church who buy from me then a friend from my old work place as well as my dog groomer who buys as many as she can get then she either sells them at same price or gives them to folks she knows ...... but went through a time here as well where even at the $2 a dozen folks was not buying cause that was just way too much for them they said ...... ended up with like 30 dozen in my egg fridge and was either giving or selling them at dollar a dozen to folks to feed to their show pigs....... and my feed is high as well I pay $16 a 50# bag of 20% layer pellets ......right now I have 33 standard sized laying hens and 8 bantam hens as well as about dozen guinea hens an 3 duck hens for eggs......._


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

oregon woodsmok said:


> Adding this: if you are producing more eggs than your family can eat, I suggest you get a pig and feed the eggs to the pig instead of giving the eggs away.



That's what we do......along with any extra garden produce, apples, etc. They love it.


----------



## mink (Feb 10, 2005)

i told the grand-daughter not to give anymore away, like oregon says worse to worse the dog can eat them. the people that liked the free ones might start coughing up some money eventually.


----------



## blaineiac (Jan 10, 2010)

Buffy in Dallas said:


> Meet Real Free-Range Eggs
> 
> That was the second study they did. They also cite six others that show similar results.
> 
> ...


I agree with this, but it has nothing to do with organic.


----------



## majik (Feb 23, 2005)

I have a ready market for mine since I work full time. I charge $3/dozen and am clear that they are free range, but not organic. All the same, some people ask if that's enough. For now, it is. We're selling our extras and it helps pay the feed bill. I agree that if you get a couple good customers who will brag on your eggs, that will help more than a sign. Also, I only give eggs away to friends or family who need the help, not just to get rid of the eggs. If I wanted rid of them, I would scale back on the hens or bake more bread and other eggy things before winter and production slows down. Good luck!


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Do not give your eggs away.
Freeze them scrambled with a bit of salt.
Boil and feed back to the chickens or dogs.
Learn to make Pasta and dry it for later use.
Find a market at a Family members workplace.
Write on the carton-Thanks for Returning this Carton!


----------



## thequeensblessing (Mar 30, 2003)

I take our extra eggs to the senior centers around our area and sell all the eggs I can squeeze out of my chickens for $1.50 a dozen. I do this on my regular "errand/shopping day so I'm not spending extra gas. Our county is very rural, and quite depressed, so I'm satisfied with $1.50 a dozen. I did have to jump through hoops to be certified to sell my eggs off the farm. Here in Ohio you can only sell eggs directly from the farm without any certification, and when you sell your eggs off the farm, you have to have an electric cooler capable of maintaining the temp. from farm to consumer's hands. 
We did downsize our flock when feed went up. Less work, less money, and we still get fresh eggs and have a few dozen to sell to help with the feed bill.


----------



## thequeensblessing (Mar 30, 2003)

oregon woodsmok said:


> Adding this: if you are producing more eggs than your family can eat, I suggest you get a pig and feed the eggs to the pig instead of giving the eggs away.


We do this! We also feed them all our extra milk, fruit and veggie scraps, and weeds from the garden to supplement their grain feed. Eggs and milk make for great pork!


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

The thing that surprised me about the recent "food value" study about organic vs regular was that they found pesticide residue on the organic food.

The people that I know who pay extra for organic are doing so specifically so their family doesn't eat any pesticides.

I'm thinking that home grown food is more nutritious, not because it is organic, but because we pick it when it is fully ripe. We also grow varieties that do not have to withstand shipping and refrigeration for long periods of time, or that are tough enough to withstand mechanical harvest.

Our animals get better living conditions and better care. I don't know if that makes them more nutritious, but it sure makes them taste better.


----------



## irregardless (Aug 9, 2012)

I donate all my extra to the food pantry at my church, or bring some 1/2 dozen containers with me when I go to town and drop them off to some elderly/out of work/or just folks that I know. I also provide for both my family and my wife's family (anyone that wants them)

I leave a bit of poop/dirt on them and call them "organic enough."


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

We give free eggs to our mail lady and all the neighbors within earshot of our roosters 

I'm scaling back on eating egg chickens now though, just enough for us and a few to give away, I've been investing in good quality, rare stock..now I get $40-$100 per dozen for my eggs depending on the breed and $15-$60 per chick.


----------



## irregardless (Aug 9, 2012)

Tiempo said:


> I've been investing in good quality, rare stock..


English Orpingtons....? :happy2:


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

irregardless said:


> English Orpingtons....? :happy2:


 No, actually  but I did hatch some purchased English Lemon Cuckoo Orpington eggs from imported stock just for fun, I sold them all for a good price so I may raise some to keep and breed next year.


----------



## greenSearcher (Mar 23, 2007)

I realized I sell at least 20 doz a month even now with the heat. Most weeks my customers want more than I can provide, though in the spring I was able to place some in a natural local food grocer, and sell them at the monthly food co-op delivery I participate in. I even sell my pullet eggs, not a easily, but I haven't had to feed any back to the girls yet. My co=op group are eagerly awaiting the 35 pullet chicks that should start laying after the first of the year or so. Oh I live 20 miles out of town, a city of 104K in Texoma. Lots of folks have chickens outside of town, but the city is not chicken friendly. 

I started selling eggs about 2 years ago, and it was SLOW to start, I literally could not give my eggs away, My kids were saying NO MORE, we aren't much for eating eggs ourselves, and the final insult-Literally!- was the Centralized Food Pantry would not take them because supposedly they had to be from an approved FDA source. So got desperate after sitting and selling half of what I brought at the Flea Market (Need refrigeration for our Farm Market for eggs, meat cheese). I gave away free samples at business near where I would have appointments, generally keeping them close at hand when I go into town. I found Hair dressers to be good customers that refer. I also go to the Chiropractors in that area, usually the doc buys and often I pick up a customer I meet there for delivery. I do not ever go to a persons home. If you have a rural post office try there. I have 2 Post Mistress that get my eggs. :happy2:

I get $2 a doz or 18/pullet eggs (Great for deviled eggs I always say). I have a sign at the gate, Chicken City Eggs Free Ranged, Organic, Nest Laid. I order my organic feed from the co-op and I find I get the best feed consumption on the Soy and Corn free feed, less billing for sure. The sign is best for giving delivery folks directions, go blah, blah blah and it's a left where the Chicken City Egg sign is by the gate. I offer .25 credit for recycled cartons, about half of the customer take it the other pay full price even when they return the cartons.

Having Fibromyalgia makes it hard, thank goodness DH is my backbone. He swore when the first 12 chicks arrived they were mine, but by the end of the first year he selected the next dozen and has input every time. But as I was saying the egg business gives my days purpose, not profit, and I am grateful for that. 

I get at least a doz eggs or as many as 20 each day (depending on how hot it is, today was 102 and 18 eggs) except one a week when most take their break. I get this from: I have 2 roosters, 2 cockerels, 25 hens/pullets of which 3 are molting and not laying, and 41 chicks, 24 8 week buff sex-links and 17 from my eggs I hatched. I had a dozen blue eggs in there and the EE rooster was on those three hens plus some of the brown egg layers too. 10 of the 17 have pea combs and green legs, and look like EE. Should give my 3 old EE some support next spring. 

Don't give up selling eggs unless you really are not happy, lots of good advice has been given, but it does take time, a year normally before supply and demand balances out. I would add that a web page is a waste of money. I am about to take my down for lack of interest. Once your are get know as the "Crazy Chicken Lady" or just Chick Lady, things seem to fall into to place.


----------



## RWDitto (Jan 23, 2009)

Organic FEED is going to produce a egg that is the same nutritionally as a commercial FEED egg. The difference comes from a chicken eating natural forages such as grass, weed, seeds, bugs, etc.. that will produce a nutritionally superior egg.


----------



## irregardless (Aug 9, 2012)

Tiempo said:


> No, actually  but I did hatch some purchased English Lemon Cuckoo Orpington eggs from imported stock just for fun, I sold them all for a good price so I may raise some to keep and breed next year.


If you get some BBS English Orps, hit me up. I'd *LOVE* to start a flock of those.


----------



## TJN66 (Aug 29, 2004)

mink said:


> the store down in our small town sells eggs for 1.99 . i put up a sign for fresh eggs 2 weeks ago and havent sold a single one . funny thing when the hens started to lay a month ago my grand-daughter would give evreyone who came to visit a dozen and they always took them for free. seems like the people here think because we have a small farm we should give them away. any others run into this problem? im paying 24 dollars for a 100 pound of laying mash , id just like to make a little to help the feed bill.


Where in NY are you?


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

irregardless said:


> If you get some BBS English Orps, hit me up. I'd *LOVE* to start a flock of those.


Are you in Michigan?


----------



## mink (Feb 10, 2005)

TJN66 said:


> Where in NY are you?


im in ellenburg depot, thats half way between malone and plattsburgh. near the top


----------



## irregardless (Aug 9, 2012)

Tiempo said:


> Are you in Michigan?


Indiana... so would possibly make the drive.


----------



## TJN66 (Aug 29, 2004)

mink said:


> im in ellenburg depot, thats half way between malone and plattsburgh. near the top


Im in Elmira...quite a distance from you or I would buy your eggs in a heartbeat!


----------



## Queen Bee (Apr 7, 2004)

I understand about people wanting you to give them something.. I own honeybees and for 13yrs I have given away honey to my husbands family, friends, neighbors and loved ones.. One of my dh's cousins would come every two-three weeks and ask if I had more honey ALL yr long... Last yr, after he had gotten 10 or so 1lb bottles of honey, I made the statement that ' Next yr, I will have to start charging because all my costs had gone "sky high".. The bottles I use are $1 each, the label cost went up 30%...etc. Do you believe he has not asked for one bottle of honey this yr.... NOT one! I have given him honey for 12yrs and he stops when I mention I may have to charge something of it!!!!


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

Several years ago I was giving eggs to an older couple. They sure seem to be eating a lot of eggs but I had plenty so didn't think much of it.
One day the woman called and said she was coming over to pick up a few more dozens of eggs. I explained that I had already gotten rid of all of my spares and was putting some in the incubator.
She told me I had to give her the eggs as she had customers waiting for them.


----------



## mink (Feb 10, 2005)

pancho how come she had custumers and you didnt.....thats too funny. you didnt say you still supplying her with eggs


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

mink said:


> pancho how come she had custumers and you didnt.....thats too funny. you didnt say you still supplying her with eggs


I wasn't looking for customers and didn't sell eating eggs. 
I raised several species of pheasants and ducks for income. The chickens and ducks were just something to hatch out the other birds. I gave away eggs. I tried to give them away to people who needed them.
She was a wealthy person. Owned over a section of land. Never had to work in her life. When I found out she was selling the eggs I quit giving them to her and gave them to people who really used them.


----------



## Ohiogal (Mar 15, 2007)

I give a few dozen away, to people who help me with farm duties and to the realtor who's land I graze my horses on. The others I sell, which is not many, and the rest I boil up and crush up and throw back to the hens. Feed prices are too scarey now to donate them and I need the protein mid-winter. If you boil and crush them up and then freeze them, you can feed them as a supplement mid-winter. The hens love it and it helps with egg production and the seasonal moults.
I agree with whoever said that people won't drive to get eggs. They expect delivery and I don't do that. I sell to people at work, which is 1-2 customers, and a few locally, but I don't give them away as it costs me to do so.


----------



## BillW77 (Nov 10, 2011)

My wife and I put our eggs in a cooler on the weekends and charge $2.50 a dozen. we have been doing it all summer. Most weekends we don't get any buyers but occasionally we do. Within the last few weeks we have found a regular customer interested in 2 dozen a week which should just about cover my feed price for our 13 lady birds.I like the post about educating the consumer. Our chickens our free range and get all kinds of goodies. It makes me feel good to raise them this way and know where my food comes from. If more people knew where there eggs came from they might perfer to buy them locally from the small producers.


----------



## Wilbur (May 7, 2004)

I agree with the folks who suggested selling them someplace you already go. I started selling eggs when I was 14 to families of kids on my hockey team. Not having to drive extra (for you) will keep your costs down. Also while your eggs may be better (and I am sure they are) I think a lot of folks today won't drive out of their way for stuff. Whether it is the gas cost or just the cost of time, its not as easy to go somewhere and they will "settle" for something else. You have to make it easy for them IMHO. 

Something I have wondered about is could you donate extra eggs to a food pantry and get a tax deduction for them? If that could be done you would be doing something good (fresh eggs for someone who needs them) AND if the going market price for organic eggs (or whatever you have) is $3 a dozen that is what the deduction would be as a gift to charity. Might be worth exploring. It looks like MO has a form for it:

Food Pantry Tax Credit | eHow.com

(I am not in MO just Googled it and that was on that popped up- so it is done). Obviously YMMV.


----------



## greenSearcher (Mar 23, 2007)

Wilbur-
You might be able to give the eggs to the food pantry, but call first, I found out that the food pantries in our city are centrally managed and second, they state they can only use eggs from USDA approved facilities. You might give them to members of your congregation on the personal level or perhaps having the eggs on display indicating they were free for those who wished to take them before or after meetings on Sunday. Some folks are embarrassed when they fall on hard times; I had to learn to say "Thank You" and not deny folks the blessings that come from helping, I had a pride problem. I do better now, at least a little.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

I have 2 or 3 people who stop and pick up a few as they go by if I am out and about. I usually don't have a full dozen so they take a few out of the basket at the second gate and turn around. They know they are 3/1.00 but we are just neighbors and trade for the extras each has. I will take about anything in trade except garden produce as I always have plenty. I never take zuchinni. As with all good neighbors I usually come out ahead in the end. My chicken feed is cheap....James


----------



## janetn (Apr 26, 2012)

Ive finally just got enough eggs to start selling a few. A coworker mentioned way back when I first got the chicks that she would but some if I ever had some for sale. So yesterday I asked her if she wanted some - Yep she sure did and then another coworker who overheard asked for some too! Told her I didnt think I could get her a dozen right away she was willing to wait and take even a half dozen. Two customers and I didnt do a thing! Since they are small eggs Im charging a buck fifty a dozen and when I get bigger eggs two bucks. I figure it will sure help out with costs, even if I only sell a couple a dozen a month. I was pleasantly surprised at the interest.


----------



## Dale Alan (Sep 26, 2012)

Tiempo said:


> We give free eggs to our mail lady and all the neighbors within earshot of our roosters
> 
> I'm scaling back on eating egg chickens now though, just enough for us and a few to give away, I've been investing in good quality, rare stock..now I get $40-$100 per dozen for my eggs depending on the breed and $15-$60 per chick.


Wow ,that is UNreal ! I am interested to learn more on those breeds !


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

Taking them to work sure helps sell them. If i know someone who is having a party or family get together, I will send along several dozen in case anyone there wants some free range eggs. You can also check with local small restaurants and cafÃ©s. We have one in town that advertises that a lot of their food is made with fresh local ingredients. Places like that would happily use free range, natural eggs as a selling point.

Someone sent their little girl into the local coffee/pastry shop the other day to sell their eggs. The owner of the shop really wanted to buy them, but the price was really high.


----------

